# A List of 65+ T-Shirt Blogs



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Full credit goes to Andy from HIDE YOUR ARMS* (another great t-shirt blog) for compiling this list.

This is basically just a repost of an existing list he already posted in this thread.

I thought it was deserving of its own thread to make the list easier to find in a search 

*Before you go contacting these blogs *to tell them about your cool t-shirt line...I highly advise you to *read this other thread first*:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html



hideyourarms said:


> I wrote up a list of 65 t-shirt blogs a while back that I think might be helpful to this discussion.
> 
> I've looked through the rules and still can't decide if I can post the link or not so instead I'll just copy-and-paste the list, it's pretty long but I think it keeps me on the correct side of the mods. I've cut out the blogs that are corporate (which you wouldn't be able to market to), the ones which haven't been updated for ages (if no ones writing them you won't get posted there), and my own (to comply with the rules).
> Addicteed - Streetwear-style designs rule the roost here. (:: addic[tee]d :: Fresh Tee Guideâ„¢)
> ...


----------



## JamesW (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy smokes... thanks....


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, this is very cool. I'll have to check those out. 

Now if we could just find a similar list for machine embroidery blogs, I'd be happy.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

This is a priceless list of resource!

I've since decided to switch my religion to Rodneyism and abandon God.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow.... a resource within a resource...


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

nice list... thanks will be looking into them when time permits!!


----------



## sunrise (May 15, 2007)

Thank you

You made my day!

All the best


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Fantastic, i knew of only a handfull!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW, Thank ya Thank ya,
I have been trying to compile my own list and well, it keeps getting lost or buried under pile of papers. 

Rodney is always making our lives easier!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

saltybeachdianne said:


> WOW, Thank ya Thank ya,
> I have been trying to compile my own list and well, it keeps getting lost or buried under pile of papers.
> 
> Rodney is always making our lives easier!


Keep in mind, I didn't compile this list. I just remembered that I saw it posted deep within another thread and thought it might be useful as it's own thread.

HIDE YOUR ARMS  created the original list  Be sure to thank Andy in his post here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p216354-post48.html


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

whoops,
and a Big Thank you to Andy who has great organizational skills!


----------



## pigeonandsteed (Jul 7, 2012)

Hop onto Pigeon & Steed A brand new Tshirt blog dedicated to indie style design tees, email a link of your brand to be considered for free promo.


----------

